# 1996 Impala SS Interior



## BOXCHEV (Apr 13, 2007)

Looking at some local impalas for sale, usually most of them have the front driver seat worn down and pretty good interiors. 

Think I'm going to flip everything from grey to black.

So black carpet, leahter wrapped dash and pillars, seats, doors, suede liner.

How many yards you guys think I would need total, to redo the front/back seats/doors/pillars/headliner/dash/rear deck?

Tried searching but keep getting a error like always :uh:





EDIT:

BTW I got some plans to do the door around something along the lines of this. So I plan on wrapping that whole bottom part too.


----------



## BOXCHEV (Apr 13, 2007)

?? Anyone ??


----------



## BOXCHEV (Apr 13, 2007)

ttt

Anyone? I dont own one yet, so it aint like I can go out an measure it. Not about to go to the car lot with a measuring tape.


Would 8yards be enough to do the front/back seats armrest of the doors and top parts of the doors/ dash/ all pillars/ whole rear deck?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

8 yards would not be enough, more along the lines of 15-20. Headliner is 2 yards just itself. After owning a b-body and installing black carpet, i would not recomend it since EVERY piece of lint and dirt shows up, it does look good when its clean though.

Impalas are usually better taken care so you may be able to just dye the seats black. Or check out katskinz(i think thats how its spelled). www.impalassforums.com will have all the info you're looking for. Pontiac bonneville power 12 way seats will bolt right in also so that's another option.


----------



## BOXCHEV (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks for your reply  


Well I keep my cars pretty clean, I prob give them a good clean every other week or so. I dont eat or smoke in my cars at all. And Im sure some floor matts will keep the carpet clean for a good while without having to constantly vacum every other day.


----------



## edub6794 (Feb 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BOXCHEV_@Apr 8 2010, 08:39 PM~17139483
> *Thanks for your reply
> Well I keep my cars pretty clean, I prob give them a good clean every other week or so. I dont eat or smoke in my cars at all. And Im sure some floor matts will keep the carpet clean for a good while without having to constantly vacum every other day.
> *


Your best bet is to go to that web site. I own a caddy Brougham, brother owns a caprice and dad owns a 96 super charged impala and when we got questions that's where we go. A lot of knowledgeable people are on that site.


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

Got my seats from www.leatherseats.com,

I would call and order from them, DON'T order online. I had much better luck calling direct.

Other than customer service, the leather and stitching was great work.





For carpet I went through www.stockinteriors.com

Lots of carpet, spend the extra money and get the nicer stuff. Its a little bit of a pain to work with but it'll insulate from road noise.
They also have mats which are nice

I think I ended up getting another 3 or 4 yards of raw carpet for the bottom of the doors, center counsel, rear deck and bottom of the trunk. you can also order this from there.

If you want to do a color change I used SEM from vinylpro.com 

For suede headliner and dash I used Joann Fabric I bought 5 yards to be on the safe side.


----------

